# انا عضوة جديدة



## انا نور الكون (10 يناير 2014)

هاااااااااااي
انا نور الكون وانا مبسوطى انى بقيت عضوة في المنتدى
يشرفني ويسعدني أن اكون من ابناء هذا المنتدى وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## tjarksa (10 يناير 2014)

*رد: انا عضوة جديدة*

حياك الله موفقين يارب .


----------



## انا نور الكون (10 يناير 2014)

*رد: انا عضوة جديدة*

شكرا لك والف شكر على الموافقة على العضوية


----------

